# Very Sad Story from Chicago



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-pigeon-mandec19,0,1843122.story?coll=chi_tab01_layout

And, for those of you who don't know his story:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...ebdec19,0,4740879.story?coll=chi_tab01_layout


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is such a tragedy  The 2004 article is so touching - brought tears to my eyes. He said alot -- "I'm really advertising to the public how easy it is to be good without an attitude; it's just as easy to show decency as it is to hate today." The city will sure be a lesser place without him. I hope someone picks up where he left off and continues to care for his flock.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That is so tragic, so sad and wrong..such a gentle soul is so rare a thing


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of that man's death. The comments about his death, by and large, have been very gracious as well (although, knowing a public that loves to make fools of themselves . . . . (sigh) ). A pleasant change from the usual ax-grinding that folks seem to enjoy posting.

I am grateful that you shared his story (2004) with all of us. Ms Mahany wrote a lovely story for us to read. It was nice to read that someone who seems so "small" in the human scheme of things touched so many lives in such a wonderful way and gave some brightness and cheer in a rather humdrum area of town. 

Rest in peace, Pigeon-Man.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Life is so not fair. 

reti


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Quite a nice article (2004): practically pro-pigeon!

The really sad thing is how much those pigeons are going to miss their friend: they'll keep coming back and waiting for him for quite a while....


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I wrote a long letter to a columnist at the Tribune, I was inquiring about if "Pigeon Man" had any family and who was handling his funeral expenses to see if there was anything I could do. 

I also plan to go by there as I can and leave some feed for the pigeons; it certainly won't be the same, but I, too, am sad to think of the birds coming back and not knowing why their friend is not there or where he went. 

Also, as some of you may know, two aldermen in Chicago last week said they were introducing a measure making it a fine of $1,000 (per offense) to feed any pigeons in public. In some weird way, it may be a mixed blessing, because one can only imagine what kind of impact a ridiculous law like that would have on someone like "Pigeon Man."


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I would like to introduce a law making it illegal to feed idiotic hateful government officials


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> I would like to introduce a law making it illegal to feed idiotic hateful government officials



Ah, finally some good old horse-sense on this pigeon forum!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

nbdyuknow said:


> *I wrote a long letter to a columnist at the Tribune, I was inquiring about if "Pigeon Man" had any family and who was handling his funeral expenses to see if there was anything I could do.
> 
> I also plan to go by there as I can and leave some feed for the pigeons; it certainly won't be the same, but I, too, am sad to think of the birds coming back and not knowing why their friend is not there or where he went. *
> 
> Also, as some of you may know, two aldermen in Chicago last week said they were introducing a measure making it a fine of $1,000 (per offense) to feed any pigeons in public. In some weird way, it may be a mixed blessing, because one can only imagine what kind of impact a ridiculous law like that would have on someone like "Pigeon Man."


What a terrible shame. That is very kind of you to go about finding out if he has family and offering to help. I know the birds will be grateful for you feeding them as they will certainly miss this special man. In some way it is a mixed blessing if he wouldn't be able to feed the birds anymore after the ridiculous law is passed, it would have made him very sad, I'm sure. Thank God there are people on this planet like him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

nbdyuknow said:


> I wrote a long letter to a columnist at the Tribune, I was inquiring about if "Pigeon Man" had any family and who was handling his funeral expenses to see if there was anything I could do.
> 
> I also plan to go by there as I can and leave some feed for the pigeons; it certainly won't be the same, but I, too, am sad to think of the birds coming back and not knowing why their friend is not there or where he went.
> 
> Also, as some of you may know, two aldermen in Chicago last week said they were introducing a measure making it a fine of $1,000 (per offense) to feed any pigeons in public. In some weird way, it may be a mixed blessing, because one can only imagine what kind of impact a ridiculous law like that would have on someone like "Pigeon Man."



I can't get this story out of my head and I am also thinking about the poor birds waiting for him to get some seeds.
Thank you so much.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is such a tragedy, and life will be VERY HARD for the birds who will be waiting for him for their "daily bread."

Thank you for feeding them, I know they will appreciate it.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is such a very sad story. He looks like such a gentle man too. The pigeons will miss their dear friend as well. I am so sorry to hear of such news. 

Cindy


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I am sorry to send a sad story so close to the holidays. I thought though that his life was worth commemorating or at least mentioning. The columnist I wrote to at the Tribune actually printed my letter verbatim:

http://blogs.chicagotribune.com/news_columnists_ezorn/2007/12/reflections-of.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a lovely, thoughtful letter. I'm glad they printed it. 
I very sorry for the poor pigeon man. His flock must be wondering why he doesn't come to feed them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad they published the letter. It is wonderful.
I didn't like some of the comments, shouldn't have read them in the first place.

Reti


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you Bill for keeping us on the cutting edge of Pigeon news, (ummm I just knew you could write!) Makes me wonder why the city could not have built those "ancient styled -made -modern pigeon towers" that cities used to have, and hired a guy like Pigeon man to tend it, in a location that worked well for the city and the birds. He had the passion and the tower could be the cure to the cities bird population problem....Life is very very sad at times....Will you be in trouble for admitting to having a pigeon? In Chicago?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Reti said:


> I am so glad they published the letter. It is wonderful.
> I didn't like some of the comments, shouldn't have read them in the first place.
> 
> Reti


Some of them made me mad too BUT there were some very eloquent responses that made up for them!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*Pigeon Man Update*

Hi Everyone,

Today the Tribune published another story, bringing the total if you count the column with the letter to four, which is good news toward getting positive press about pigeons and people who care about them. I can't think of anything that would have pleased him more that to have been able to contribute to at least some people learning a bit about pigeons. The article today also has some interesting info about his personal life and his St. Francis postcards.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-pigeonman_20dec20,1,7449384.story

Also, I went by where he used to sit with a 50# bag of pigeon mix in the back of my truck. There were a few pigeons there, but when I put some seeds down, they came from all over. Other people had been putting food out as well I noticed, and some people had put flowers and a candle next to the fire hydrant where he used to sit. The pigeons will be okay, there are many people here who have said they care about the pigeons. I will also drop by and see how things are going.

Thanks everyone who wrote and expressed condolences for someone who lived a quiet life of great purpose and really loved pigeons.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Also in today's Sun Times:

http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/706155,CST-NWS-pigeon20.article


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

nbdyuknow said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today the Tribune published another story, bringing the total if you count the column with the letter to four, which is good news toward getting positive press about pigeons and people who care about them. I can't think of anything that would have pleased him more that to have been able to contribute to at least some people learning a bit about pigeons. The article today also has some interesting info about his personal life and his St. Francis postcards.
> 
> ...



How wonderful to see there are so many kind people.
Thank you.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just now got around to reading this story. It's so sad! How horrible for a nice guy who loves pigeons that much...to get killed like that. I bet ****** and Brownie are wondering where _he's_ at


----------

